# Gone for a week!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'll be gone from Oct 4th - 11th for the SCUSA National Championship and then for a few days of fishing at Cape Hatteras.

Tommy


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Good luck and enjoy:fishing:
I sent you a PM


----------

